# Haunted Homestead 2008 Video



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My first attempt at videography, whatcha think? The laughing you hear is the "joking skellies" telling lame halloween jokes to each other through Talking Boris heads . . . .every year they're one of the neighborhood favs.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet animation and nice lighting!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great video - got some good shots in and such. I haven't looked thru mine yet...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job dyno
could you hear those guys laughing in the house...LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice...another nice lighting set up.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great, nice FCG.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking haunt. Excellent FCG. What kind of camera did you use for the video. It seems to work well in lower light.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the best part:

"How do you shut it off?"

"Push the button again."


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice choice for sounds. Thats the New Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House right? Side one. Love it! The rising Reaper is killer.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's the best part:
> 
> "How do you shut it off?"
> 
> "Push the button again."


Yup, that's me. Ace Photographer in Action LOL


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Nice looking haunt. Excellent FCG. What kind of camera did you use for the video. It seems to work well in lower light.


My neighbor's Sony Handicam. . . .that's him in the background saying, "hit the button again (to shut it off)" hehe


----------

